# Can't mount USB drive anymore

## kahlil88

Suddenly I can no longer mount my Cruzer drive on my Gentoo system. It mounts on my laptop, which runs Ubuntu 9.10, but oddly enough, neither system seems to find a partition table. GParted shows the whole thing as unallocated space. Here is the output of fdisk -l (minus the other drives):

```
Disk /dev/sdc: 16.2 GB, 16242441728 bytes

64 heads, 32 sectors/track, 15489 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 2048 * 512 = 1048576 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

```

----------

## Jaglover

What makes you think it had a partition table before? Did you create it?

----------

## kahlil88

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> What makes you think it had a partition table before? Did you create it?

 

Don't all hard drives, portable or otherwise, have partition tables? I know my 2GB drive at least shows up in GParted and fdisk as having a FAT32 partition rather than just unallocated space.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Dictionary wrote:*   

> partition
> 
> 1. a division into or distribution in portions or shares.
> 
> 2. a separation, as of two or more things.
> ...

 

Why should one have such a thing for a single filesysytem?   :Razz: 

My flash drive has no partition table, I have a couple of hard drives I use without partition table.

----------

## Rexilion

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Dictionary wrote:*   partition
> 
> 1. a division into or distribution in portions or shares.
> 
> 2. a separation, as of two or more things.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Does that work okay with hal automounting and stuff   :Question:  . How does Windows respond to this?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

>   Does that work okay with hal automounting and stuff   . How does Windows respond to this?

 

Can't tell for HAL, I don't use this fella. My last Windows died in 2003 ... I've hard time recalling what it did or didn't. 

I think our OP said it works with Ubuntu?

----------

## Rexilion

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Rexilion wrote:*     Does that work okay with hal automounting and stuff   . How does Windows respond to this? 
> 
> Can't tell for HAL, I don't use this fella. My last Windows died in 2003 ... I've hard time recalling what it did or didn't. 
> 
> I think our OP said it works with Ubuntu?

 

Omg holycow, it works without trouble on Linux and Windows   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  . Pitty, I would have thought that Windows would at least nicely crash like it's designed used to....

----------

## kahlil88

It works just fine on any other computer, regardless of the operating system (Windoze, Mac OS, GNU/Linux, whatever). It's just my Gentoo box, which was happy with it until maybe a week ago. I almost thought it was an update gone wrong, but my other flash drives work just fine. The difference is that this one shows up in GParted and fdisk as having no partitions.

----------

## VoidMage

Did you already run revdep-rebuild ?

What are the versions of udev/util-linux ?

----------

## kahlil88

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Did you already run revdep-rebuild ?
> 
> What are the versions of udev/util-linux ?

 

Running revdep-rebuild seems to have done the trick! Looks like libparted and devicekit-disks had to be rebuilt, in addition to other less important things. Though I'm still curious why parted and fdisk see my flash drive as unallocated space.

----------

